
Show HN: Android app that allows you to follow a Facebook page without liking it - black_blood
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ionicframework.followfbpages779824
======
black_blood
I made an app which allows you to follow facebook pages without actually
liking those pages in facebook. This app will allow you to `follow` various
facebook pages and this app will have a `wall` where you will have a PICTURES
FEED of the facebook pages that you are following. Will you be interested in
trying out this app?

If you do, please share your feedback. Thanks for your time.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ionicframe...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ionicframework.followfbpages779824)

~~~
brudgers
Congratulations on launching.

